# Big day for Karen and Bex - congratulations - Part 2



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Congratulations again ladies  ....absolutly love reading about your stories....this is a beautifull thread  xxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Awww, Becky, shouldn't laugh at X falling in his wee puddle, but I couldn't help a little chuckle as he wasn't hurt.  

Sounds as though everything is going just perfectly!    Fantastic! 

Keep the updates coming  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi everyone

Well we brought X her potty yesterday and she wants to sit on it all the time and when she does she says "PSSSSSSS"

She was a bit of a horror last night, gone past being tired and so wouldn't eat her tea, so she went to bed at 6.30 and slept right through to 8a.m. (Bliss!!).  We start visits next week with her sister ans she moves in a fortnight today.

Her vpocabulary is coming along in leaps and bounds and she is saying more new words every day.  We are going off to the library in a minute to get some more books to read.

I am sat with her on my lap at the minute so apoligies for the typing!!

Best go need to occupy a young mind!

Love
Karen and X

Here's a message from X - gn2mvb12hg2f.0 65.0h8g.2dsg 65g


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Fantastic Karen

Just think how she's going to thrive and grow with you as her mummy and Rich as her daddy!  FANTASTIC!  

Love Sue
xxxxxxx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Karen, I've just got to echo Sue, it all sounds FANTASTIC!!  Your story of her on her potty just made me smile so much.  I bet the time will fly by before xxxxxxx arrives.  You and Rich are going to have the best Xmas ever.

Becky, despite the little "slip ups"   it sounds like things just continue to get better and better with your little boy.  I bet you can't wait till Xmas either.  Any more news on his little sister?

Talking of Xmas, I really need to get my act together and start doing something towards it.  How are you two going to tackle the Xmas shopping with your little ones?  At least Xmas will help the time go fast till xxxxx's Court hearing.  Hopefully I'll have some good news next Year in time for my birthday.

Take care
love
Cindy


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Cindy - Xmas was sorted (in the main) by the end of October.  Just have one last pressie to buy which is being done on line.  It's the one thing I didn't want to leave to chance.

More exciting things have happened today.  We've got some small books at home that are from M&S, one of which has an apple on the front, all of a sudden X has started to say "Apple".  We also have a farm near us that does a Santa's grotto and sells Xmas trees, they have a huge inflatable Father Xmas in their entrance and when we go past, I say "Look, there's Father Christmas, Ho Ho Ho".  Well today we went to the garden centre and there was all the Xmas stuff and she kept saying "Look Mummy, Ho Ho Ho!!!".  We also have some of the wipeable fabric on our dining table to protect it and it has lots of animals on.  She is now pairing them up and finding the identical one's and if you ask her to point them out she can.  The Zebra is also known as a "Zedcar"!!  This all feels fantastic and each day there are new things she does that just come from nowhere.

Sorry for the me post, but just had to share.

Bye for now
Love
Karen x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Fantastic Karen,

it's so heart warming to read your posts, what a difference yours and dh's love and attention has already made to your little girls life. i'm so pleased for you, it must be amazing watching her develop and learn new things and to hear her call you mummy must be the most fantastic feeling ever. i only hope that if i get as far as you on my adoption journey i'm half as good a mother as you sound. please keep the posts coming it keeps reminding me what i am aiming for makes all this waiting feel worth while.

thanks

pam xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Karen Your posts are a inspiration to so many, Thank You so much for that, infact all you girls on here, inspire me so much I feel a warm feeling grow inside me, what a wonderful feeling it must be to know you have made their lives complete, if only they knew what they have done for you !!! 

Well done everyone, you are all amazing people

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Karen

FANTASTIC!


----------



## Nikki (Mar 27, 2003)

Dear Karen,

I followed your story for a while earlier in the year and then didn't check in for a while. Just wanted to say I am so pleased that you have two daughters at last. Without a doubt this will be a fabulous Christmas and I wish you and your husband every happiness with your girls, always.

Love,
Nikki


----------

